# 1977 Schwinn Scrambler Competition



## Smoopy's (May 30, 2019)

Picked up this jewel the other night with a bike lot I bought..all original..great parts..pre cursor to the Sting


----------



## nycet3 (May 30, 2019)

That's a beauty. Cromo frame with Shimano dropouts.


----------



## Jackpop (Jun 2, 2019)

That’s awesome. If you’d be interested in selling it let me know


----------



## Smoopy's (Jun 25, 2019)

Jim Burkhardt said:


> That’s awesome. If you’d be interested in selling it let me know



Already sold it..thanks for the Interest


----------

